#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE 2017 Preparation | Guide | Exam | Discussion Zone >  >  JEE Main 2017 Admit Card Printed Wrong Exam Centre

## amos.0119

Recently the admit card of the Indian Institute of Technology Joint Entrance popularly known as IIT-JEE was released. IIT-JEE for the Computer Based (online JEE main) exam is scheduled on April 8 and 9, 2017.


However, there was a report that there has been some mistake in the printing of the exam centre of the of some students. The wrongly printed exam centre is “C-4, Wagle Industrial Estate, Nr. Mulund (w) Check Naka, Thane West, 400604, Thane, Maharashtra, India”. It is also said that the CBSE has corrected the mistake and has informed the candidates through SMS and email.


The correct address for the same is ” Bolinj, Near D-Mart, Virar West- 401303, Thane, Maharashtra, India”. The wrong address was printed for candidates with roll numbers 56000532 to 56000649 who were appearing for the paper on April 8 and roll numbers 56001404 to 56001520 whose exam was scheduled for April 9, 2017.





  Similar Threads: GATE 2018 entrance exam admit card, exam dates, syllabus, preparation, past question papers How to download JEE Mains Admit Card 2017? JEE Mains 2017 admit cards released, exam pattern to be changed JEE MAIN 2013 Admit card available for dowload

----------

